# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  صندوق خليفة لدعم المشاريع

## pinky pearl

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
لاحظت ان وايد بنات يسألون عن صندوق خليفة  
وان الكثير يبى يعرف شو هو ؟؟ وشو يدعم بالضبط؟؟ 
فحبيت احط لكم بعض المعلومات عن صندوق خليفة من موقعهم الخاص  

صندوق خليفة عنده برنامجين  
**
*برامج الصندوق* 
*في إطار الاستراتيجية المعتمدة في الصندوق لتوفير حلول تمويلية من شأنها تعزيزبيئة الأعمال في إمارة أبوظبي والمساهمة في بناء قطاع المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة*  
*في مختلف القطاعات الخدمية والصناعية والتجارية وغيرها يطرح الصندوق برامج تمويلية متنوعة وفقا لطبيعة تلك المشاريع واحتياجاتها ومن بين هذه البرامج*

*"برنامج بداية"*
*تم تصميم برنامج بداية لدعم المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة الجديدة حيث سيتم توفير قروضاً ميسرةً لاصحاب هذه المشاريع بحد أعلى يصل إلى ثلاثة ملايين درهم درهم.*
*وسائل واليات التمويل* 
*·يقدم "برنامج بداية" قروض بدون أية فوائد مالية من خلال بنوك شريكة معتمدة ومؤسسات مالية للمشاريع التي لا تزيد عن مليون درهم اضافة الى رسوم إدارية بسيطة.*
*·يتم احتساب فوائد مخفضة على القرض الذي يتجاوز المليون درهم وبحد أقصى إلى ثلاثة ملايين درهم.*
*·تتم مناقشة شروط القروض الفردية بما في ذلك جدولة تواريخ إعادة المبلغ والرسوم مع البنك أو المؤسسة المالية المعنية.*
*·في حالات خاصة قد يقوم البرنامج بالاستثمار والمساهمةِ في رؤوسِ أموالِ المشاريع،التي لا يمكنُ لأصحابِها توفيرِ كاملِ الحصةِ المطلوبةِ منهم للحصولِ على القروضِ اللازمةِ إذا رغبوا في ذلك خلال المرحلة الاولى لتأسيس المشروع تحت ما يسمى بـ( رأس المال المخاطر).*
*·إذا احتاج المستثمر دعماً مالياً أكبر إلى جانب المبلغ الذي يقدمه برنامج "بداية" فبإمكان مقدم الطلب الحصول على قرض تجاري من البنك ذاته أو من أي بنك آخر بصورة منفصلة.*
*شروط توفير التمويل*
*1.أن يتوفر في مقدم الطلب مايلي*
*·إماراتي الجنسية*
*·لديه خطة جيدة تصلح لتأسيس مشروع تجاري*
*·يُظهر رغبة جدية والتزاماً حقيقياً بتأسيس عمل تجاري*
*·يجتاز دورات التدريب التي ينظمها" برنامج بداية" بنجاح*
*·يُظهر كفاءة لإدارة المشروع مباشرة وبصورة فعلية*
*·وأن يقدم جميع الأوراق الثبوتية اللازمة التي يطلبها " برنامج بداية" للبدء بالنظر بطلبه*
*·أن يدير مشروعه بنفسه*
*2. أن يكون المشروع مملوكاً بالكامل لمواطنيين*
*3. أن يكون مقر المشروع في إمارة أبو ظبي*
*4. دفع رسوم التحاق بقيمة 500 درهم*
**ملاحظة: يحتفظ " برنامج بداية" بحق رفض أي طلب لم يستوف الشروط والأحكام الموضوعة.*
*خدمات بداية*
*يقدم "بداية" عدداً من الخدمات الاخرى غير التمويلية تهدف إلى توفير دعم غير مباشر للمشروع الحاصل على التمويل وتؤمن متطلباتِ نجاحِه وضَمَانِ استِمراريَتِه مثل :*
*1 – حاضنات الاعمال حاضنات الصناعات حيث يوفر البرنامج مكاتبَ ومصانع صغيرة بإيجارات رمزية ولفترات محدودة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات للمشاريع*
*2 - خدمات مساندة مشتركة مثل غرف الاجتماعات والسكرتاريا والأجهزة المكتبية وغيرها.* 
*3 -الخدمات الاستشارية في المجالات الإدارية والمحاسبية والقانونية والتسويقية.*
*4 - يعمل "برنامج بداية" مع شركاء خدمات مهنية وهيئات مختصة في الاستشارة والتدريب على تقديم المساعدة المركزة من خلال "مركز استشارات الأعمال التجارية" ومن خلال شبكة الخدمات والتسهيلات التي يوفرها.*
*الدورات التدريبية*
*لقد تم تصميم دورات تدريب تزود المتقدم لتأسيس مشروع بقدرات المعرفة والمهارات اللازمة لتنظيم وتشغيل المشروع الصغير والمتوسط لإعطاء الفرصة لإبراز أفكار ونماذج وقدرات تجارية جديدة.*
*تشمل دورات التدريب على خيارين الأول يدعى "تدريب تفرغ منتظم" لمدة أسبوعين لهؤلاء الذين يستطيعون التفرغ، والثاني يدعى "تدرب تفرغ جزئي" لمدة أربعة أسابيع للأشخاص المرتبطين بأعمال أخرى خلال ساعات الصباح.*
*أكثر من فكرة او مشروع*
*باستطاعة مقدم الطلب أن يتقدم للحصول على دعم مالي لأكثر من مشروع واحد، ولكن مجموع قيمة القروض التي تُمنح له لن تتجاوز ثلاثة ملايين درهم إماراتي.*
*خطة عمل*
*على مقدم الطلب أن يُعد خطة لمشروعه المقترح بحيث تتناول المجالات الرئيسية للمشروع كما تتضمن لمحة مختصرة عن الشركة، ووصف للمنتج أو الخدمة، ودراسة اولية حول كيفية التسويق فضلاً عن المتطلبات المالية والتصورات، وسيُسهم برنامج التدريب في مساعدة وتوجيه مقدم الطلب على إعداد خطة المشروع اللازمة.* 




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## pinky pearl

** 


*برامج الصندوق* 
في إطار الاستراتيجية المعتمدة في الصندوق لتوفير حلول تمويلية من شأنها تعزيزبيئة الأعمال في إمارة أبوظبي والمساهمة في بناء قطاع المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة في مختلف القطاعات الخدمية والصناعية والتجارية وغيرها يطرح الصندوق برامج تمويلية متنوعة وفقا لطبيعة تلك المشاريع واحتياجاتها ومن بين هذه البرامج: 
*"برنامج زيادة"* 

تم تصميم برنامج زيادة لدعم المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة القائمة والتي يرغب اصحابها بتوسيعها وتنميتها حيث سيتم توفير قروضاً ميسرةً لاصحاب هذه المشاريع بحد أعلى يصل إلى خمسة ملايين درهم درهم. 

*وسائل واليات التمويل* 

·يقدم "برنامج زيادة" قروض بدون أية فوائد مالية من خلال بنوك شريكة معتمدة ومؤسسات مالية للمشاريع التي تتطلب تمويلا لا يزيد عن مليون درهم اضافة الى رسوم إدارية بسيطة. 

·يتم احتساب فوائد مخفضة على القرض الذي يتجاوز المليون درهم وبحد أقصى إلى خمسة ملايين درهم. 

·تتم مناقشة شروط القروض الفردية بما في ذلك جدولة تواريخ إعادة المبلغ والرسوم مع البنك أو المؤسسة المالية المعنية. 

·في حالات خاصة قد يقوم البرنامج بالاستثمار والمساهمةِ في رؤوسِ أموالِ المشاريع، التي لا يمكنُ لأصحابِها توفيرِ كاملِ الحصةِ المطلوبةِ منهم للحصولِ على القروضِ اللازمةِ إذا رغبوا في ذلك خلال المرحلة الاولى لتأسيس المشروع تحت ما يسمى بـ( رأس المال المخاطر). 

·إذا احتاج المستثمر دعماً مالياً أكبر إلى جانب المبلغ الذي يقدمه برنامج "زيادة" فبإمكان مقدم الطلب الحصول على قرض تجاري من البنك ذاته أو من أي بنك آخر بصورة منفصلة. 

*شروط توفير التمويل* 

1.أن يتوفر في مقدم الطلب مايلي 

·إماراتي الجنسية 

·لديه خطة جيدة تصلح لتأسيس مشروع تجاري 

·يُظهر رغبة جدية والتزاماً حقيقياً بتأسيس عمل تجاري 

·يجتاز دورات التدريب التي ينظمها" برنامج بداية" بنجاح 

·يُظهر كفاءة لإدارة المشروع مباشرة وبصورة فعلية 

·وأن يقدم جميع الأوراق الثبوتية اللازمة التي يطلبها " برنامج زيادة" للبدء بالنظر بطلبه 

·أن يدير مشروعه بنفسه 

2. أن يكون المشروع مملوكاً بالكامل لمواطنيين 

3. أن يكون مقر المشروع في إمارة أبو ظبي 

4. دفع رسوم التحاق بقيمة 500 درهم 

*ملاحظة: يحتفظ " برنامج زيادة" بحق رفض أي طلب لم يستوف الشروط والأحكام الموضوعة. 

*خدمات زيادة*  

يقدم "زيادة " عدداً من الخدمات الاخرى غير التمويلية تهدف إلى توفير دعم غير مباشر للمشروع الحاصل على التمويل وتؤمن متطلباتِ نجاحِه وضَمَانِ استِمراريَتِه مثل : 

1 – حاضنات الاعمال حاضنات الصناعات حيث يوفر البرنامج مكاتبَ ومصانع صغيرة بإيجارات رمزية ولفترات محدودة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات للمشاريع 

2 - خدمات مساندة مشتركة مثل غرف الاجتماعات والسكرتاريا والأجهزة المكتبية وغيرها.  

3 - الخدمات الاستشارية في المجالات الإدارية والمحاسبية والقانونية والتسويقية. 

4 - يعمل "برنامج زيادة" مع شركاء خدمات مهنية وهيئات مختصة في الاستشارة والتدريب على تقديم المساعدة المركزة من خلال "مركز استشارات الأعمال التجارية" ومن خلال شبكة الخدمات والتسهيلات التي يوفرها. 

*الدورات التدريبية* 

لقد تم تصميم دورات تدريب تزود المتقدم لتأسيس مشروع بقدرات المعرفة والمهارات اللازمة لتنظيم وتشغيل المشروع الصغير والمتوسط لإعطاء الفرصة لإبراز أفكار ونماذج وقدرات تجارية جديدة. 

تشمل دورات التدريب على خيارين الأول يدعى "تدريب تفرغ منتظم" لمدة أسبوعين لهؤلاء الذين يستطيعون التفرغ، والثاني يدعى "تدرب تفرغ جزئي" لمدة أربعة أسابيع للأشخاص المرتبطين بأعمال أخرى خلال ساعات الصباح. 

*أكثر من فكرة او مشروع* 

باستطاعة مقدم الطلب أن يتقدم للحصول على دعم مالي لأكثر من مشروع واحد، ولكن مجموع قيمة القروض التي تُمنح له لن تتجاوز خمسة ملايين درهم إماراتي. 

*خطة عمل* 

على مقدم الطلب أن يُعد خطة لمشروعه المقترح بحيث تتناول المجالات الرئيسية للمشروع كما تتضمن لمحة مختصرة عن الشركة، ووصف للمنتج أو الخدمة، ودراسة اولية حول كيفية التسويق فضلاً عن المتطلبات المالية والتصورات، وسيُسهم برنامج التدريب في مساعدة وتوجيه مقدم الطلب على إعداد خطة المشروع اللازمة.

----------


## pinky pearl

طبعا اذا عندج اي استفسارات ممكن تدخلي موقعهم وتطرشي لهم ايميل 

او حتى تدقي عليهم وتسأليهم

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

مشكووووووووووورة الغالية والله اني كنت ادور معلومات عن صندوق خليفة 

ما قصرتي فديتج وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام رامس

انا عندي شهاده اعدادي عادي اقدم عندهم ولا اشلون الغاليه ولا يبووون شهاده الثانوي العامه

----------


## uae13122



----------


## pinky pearl

ام رامس 

اذا قصدج تقديم لوظيفة ؟؟ فأنا ماعرف

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاج الله كل خير 

تسلمين

----------


## zxcvb

لو سمحتن بغيت اسال عن الدورات الي يقدمه الصندوق ،
لأن عندي دورة الاسبوع الياي عندهم وقالولي ان في نهاية الدورة بيكون فيه gameبين الملتحقين بالدورة وانا ماعرف شو حقه هذا game وهل في هذي الدورة يقبلون المشروع او يرفضونه

ارجوكن الي عندها معلومات عن هذي الدورة تقولي ويعله في ميزان حسناتها يا ربي.

----------


## glbe

> لو سمحتن بغيت اسال عن الدورات الي يقدمه الصندوق ،
> لأن عندي دورة الاسبوع الياي عندهم وقالولي ان في نهاية الدورة بيكون فيه gameبين الملتحقين بالدورة وانا ماعرف شو حقه هذا game وهل في هذي الدورة يقبلون المشروع او يرفضونه
> 
> ارجوكن الي عندها معلومات عن هذي الدورة تقولي ويعله في ميزان حسناتها يا ربي.


الــgameبيكون عباره عن انه كل واحد بيقدم مشروعه
وبيقدم شرح وآفي للمشروع وآكثر فكره بتلاقي الترحيب
والتشجيع هيه اللي بيتم تنفيذهــآ ..

هيه فيدتج في هالدوره يقبلون المشروع الناجح ويعتمد
المشروع على شي وآحد انه تكون فكرته يديده ..~

----------


## أم دانووه

بصرااااحة اتابع انجازاتهم على التي في 

ووااايد متحمسة اني التحق بالمؤسسة و هم يدعمون 

انا مابغي بصراااحة تمويل لنيه اخاااف من القرووض 

لكن اللي بغيته هو الاستشارات التسويقية و الامور الثانية عشان اطور مشروعي 

مشكووورة الغالية و في ميزان حسناتج على هالإفادة و الجهد الرائع

----------


## الــــدبـــــه

تسلمين الغاليه على هالمعلومات الحلوه عند صندوق خليفه لدعم المشاريع ..

ولا خلانا الرب منج حبوبه ..

والسموحه


ختج ام خالد


^^

----------


## Maria_Louisa

mashkoora for the info

----------


## glbe

وآي حد يبى يستفسر عن صندوق خليفه يحط سؤآله

وانــآ بجــآوبه..~

----------


## جـورية العين

يزاج الله خير على الموضوع القيم

----------


## pinky pearl

up.............up

----------


## pinky pearl

للرفع

----------


## الجنة طموحي

للرفع

----------


## pinky pearl

up...................up

----------


## lailee

انا الي عرفته ان صندوق خليفه يخدم بس المشاريع الي تخدم الحكومه يعني المشاريع النسائية مثل محل عبي محل ازياء صالونات الصندوق ما يدخل فيها , وبعد بعد الموافقه ع المشروع الي بيخدم الحكومه الي مقدم للمشروع يدفع واييب الفاتوره للصندوق وهم يدفعون له ,احسن تتأكدون من الصندوق لانه هالرمسه سمعتها من وحده تشتغل وياهم.

----------


## روري2

ابغي اعرف في شهايد ع الدورات

----------


## أم علي27

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي على المعلومات الحلوه
بس بغيت استفسر عن موقع صندوق خليفة ...
وهل ممكن تقديم الطلبات عن طريق النت؟؟ والدورات الي يسوونها بس في بوظبي والا تشمل العين بعد؟؟
والسموحة منج..

----------


## ftat

ما قصرتي وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## glbe

> ابغي اعرف في شهايد ع الدورات


هيه فيه شهادات على الدورات وهيه تفيدج خلااف

----------


## glbe

> يزاج الله خير حبيبتي على المعلومات الحلوه
> بس بغيت استفسر عن موقع صندوق خليفة ...
> وهل ممكن تقديم الطلبات عن طريق النت؟؟ والدورات الي يسوونها بس في بوظبي والا تشمل العين بعد؟؟
> والسموحة منج..


هيه ترومين بس يفضل تودينها بنفسج عسب يتم التواصل وياج بسرعه...
لا يسوونها في العين بعد..~
مسموحه بالحل اختي وحياج

----------


## أم عواااش

مشكورة عالمعلومات الصراحة وايد استفدت

----------


## pinky pearl

للرفع

----------


## pinky pearl

للرفع

----------


## pinky pearl

up..................up

----------


## pinky pearl

up...................up

----------


## الفراشهـ

يسلمو ع المعلومه

----------


## روح طفله

ثااانكسس

----------


## pinky pearl

عفوا بنوتات وحريم

----------


## عواشهـ

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## انا دلوعه انا

سبحان الله نفس السؤال

----------


## ام رآشد

يعطيج الف عاافيه
ماا قصرتي  :Smile:

----------


## uae0

thanks for information

----------


## pinky pearl

up.......................up

----------


## pinky pearl

up;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;up

----------


## كنونت أبوها

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## pinky pearl

up..............up

----------


## امووونة 2010

لازم يكون عندى شها دات وراس مال اذا بسجل عندهم

----------


## glbe

> لازم يكون عندى شها دات وراس مال اذا بسجل عندهم


مايحتاج شهاده بس يبون اوراق تخص المشروع بس

----------


## pinky pearl

Up. Up

----------


## pinky pearl

UP...............UP

----------


## ام حمود وعبود

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## pinky pearl

up.....................up

----------


## pinky pearl

up...........................................up

----------


## غلا القحطاني

شو الاوراق اللي يبونهاااا 

يعني انا ابغي اقدم اكتب لهم شوو

مثلا اريد التقديم عندكم عقب يطلبوني

ولا لازم اكتب تفصيل ممل عن المشروع

----------

